# seed help



## herbman (Mar 2, 2008)

i only have a couple seeds  and i request some reccomendations for seed banks and some good strains for an indoor grow on flouros(alot) its gonna be a longer grow this time now that i can control the temp now so please any comment helps


----------



## annscrib (Mar 2, 2008)

hi 
there are alot of seedbanks you can use... this one will tell the best seedbanks to the worst seedbank
http://www.seedbankupdate.com/


----------

